
Vinay Gupta (Ethereum, Hexayurt) is starting a new VC that cares for founders - Rdbartlett
http://hexayurt.com/capital
======
leashless
Hi, Vinay here. If anybody would like to talk about the proposal, I'll be
around to answer questions.

The core of the idea is pretty simple, there's a very brief summary on the
home page if you're in a hurry. I know the video is long, it's really designed
to lay out the case with all the background analysis and research so that
people can make their own assessment of the hypothesis.

What do you think? Do let me know.

------
spitfire
So there's a lot of very-smart in the video, but it's a bit of a ramble with
no actual clear description of the idea. Maybe you could add in a 30 second
explainer at the start of the video.

First tell them what you're going to tell them. Next tell them. Then tell them
what you just told them.

~~~
leashless
Thanks!

Yeah, I erred on the side of completeness. I'm hoping that through discussion
and dialogue we can figure out the essential version of the argument and get
it down to ten minutes or even five. Right now it's a bit of an interconnected
mass. Clarity will take conversation!

But I'm glad you liked it. This is the first written feedback I have had, and
I'm glad it was positive.

~~~
spitfire
Yeah. So I watched through until the end. I feel like you should definitely
study areas outside the well trodden nerd-bait paths. Then judiciously steal
those ideas (works for PG, repackaging an explanation of portfolio investing).

Unfortunately no, the "entrapreneur" often isn't important in an irreplaceable
way. The culture and society (group of entrapreneurs) however _are_ important.

So if you shift from "The entrepreneur is the star" to "The culture/bubbling
ecosystem is the star, we'll treat entrepreneurs well so we get as many shots
as we can." That might work.

~~~
leashless
Scenius, as Brian Eno calls it.

~~~
spitfire
Yes! That'd be appropriate.

However, I still think vulture capitalists will somehow find a way to turn it
into an old boys club (made from young boys' dreams) again. Human nature being
what it is, we love a hero myth.

I do have to ask why do you need to create "startups"? Why can't you (help)
create good SME's?

Have you done your historical research? Who has traditionally created the big,
world changing inventions? Startups, SME's, large institutions, or
governments?

I ask, because you and many others mention older individuals becoming
entrepreneurial, but not needing so much help.

For the best odds might it make sense to get the younger generations on firm
ground with solid SME's to gain experience. Then swing for the fences later?

